# 1939 Shelby Airflo 'Speedline'



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2017)

A huge thanks to Alan @Oldbikes for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this awesome machine! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow, amazing bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2017)

Double WOW!! Congrats to you Shawn.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice congrats Shawn!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2017)

Looking good, Shawn.
Congratulations!

Great backdrop for those pictures.


----------



## higgens (Apr 28, 2017)

Grate bike


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 29, 2017)

Way cool Shawn!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> A huge thanks to Alan @Oldbikes for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this awesome machine! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 458004 View attachment 458005 View attachment 458006 View attachment 458007 View attachment 458008 View attachment 458009



Amazing Art on wheels


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 29, 2017)

Righteous! Gorgeous... congrats! In my top two favorite bikes of all time... the other being the Bluebird.


----------



## Night cruiser (Apr 30, 2017)

That's on nice bike . Contrats


----------



## Night cruiser (Apr 30, 2017)

Night cruiser said:


> That's a  nice bike . Contrats


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 30, 2017)

Saw this one at Memory Lane, absolutely one gorgeous bike! Congrats Shawn!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 1, 2017)

Awesome shelby


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2017)




----------



## blasterracing (May 2, 2017)

Unbelievable piece of art!!  Any time you want to return that awesome Shelby back to it's birthplace, just let me know.  It's probably getting homesick!!  LOL.

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------

